# Electronic gadget: Tire Pressure Sensor



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

I installed this thing a month or so back. With the investment in wheels and tires, I figured the US$200 spent for this thing is worth it. It isn't specific for the X-trail and can actually be installed in any car. It basically entails installing a tire pressure sensor in each tire. You will have to remove the tires from the rims and change the current inflation port in each rim because the pressure sensor is part of the inflation port. Information on tire pressure and temperature is then remotely relayed to a telemetry unit and it will read out the pressures and temperatures in all tires and the spare everytime the engine is turned on or everytime the button on the display is pressed. It will also alarm if it senses a leak, whether slow or fast. Here are some pics...

The unit was installed professionally. The display unit is the only one I have pictures of. It is installed in the center console just to the side and underneath the handbrake. Again, sorry for blurry pics. The focal length of the camera isn't suited for close-ups. They looked clear in the LCD display though so I didn't think of taking additional pictures at the time these were taken.

Here you see the display unit..


Here it is reading out the tire pressure in the right front tire: 30.1...


Here is its conclusion after cycling through all tires... SAF(E)!!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Nice gadget Tim, but what happens if say I wanna go and do some beach driving which requires that I drop the tyre pressure to around 14-15psi, will this thing keep beeping for the duration of that trip saying un-SAF-(E)? 

Can it be set for different tyre pressures?


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Yes, I think it will keep on beeping... unfortunately. But I guess if you know why and can temporarily ignore it, it'll be OK. For my rims and tires, I can't afford to go below 25. I do believe the lower limit can be set since I was asked where I want it set at. Though I wouldn't know how to set it differently.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Fair enough Tim.

Unfortunately I wont be able to stand that beeping noise and it'll drive me nuts  It's the main reason why I have disconnected the key-in and lights-on chime LOL

I love to be able to wash may car and listen to music without this annoying beeping sound coming from the exy alerting me to the fact that I have a key in the ignition 

If the beeping sound on this thing can also be disconnected, then it may be a good option. I would love to keep an eye on my tyre pressure as well.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Really neat gadget!

(but I wonder how it would hold up in our winter (-40 temp)...


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Hmm... yeah don't know about that either ValBoo. But its mostly electronic. I think it should still work.


----------



## xtratime (Apr 8, 2005)

I had a system like this fitted in my old Renault Laguna as original equipment. A good early warning ststem for slow punctures BUT ALWAYS warn the guys in the tyre shop that you have the special valves fitted since they break very easily......

I found the tyre mechanics used to alsmost run away when they saw a Laguna coming in for fear of this..


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Agreed Xtratime! I had to be there the whole time watching them like a hawk while they installed it. I had to have them place the tire on the rim already without inflating it BEFORE putting in the valves. If they did the valves first, they would be damaged as the tire goes over it. That WOULDN'T be fun!


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Neat toy for sure.
How would you do it if you had dedicated winter wheels/tires though?
Presumably you'd be able to use the in-car equipment all year but would need two sets of in-tire hardware. Maybe they even sell a kit to allow for this?


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Yes... they sell extra sensors. They need to be calibrated with the head unit installed in the car. The head unit will ask for each successive tire (i.e. right front, left front, etc., etc.) and you will have to let air out rapidly in that particular tire to help the head unit identify it. Its pretty neat.


----------

